

Deletionpedia: Where Wikipedia entries go to die - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/09/17/deletionpedia-where-wikipedia-goes-die

======
DabAsteroid
_Sometimes what's not in Wikipedia is even more interesting than what it
contains. Deletionpedia is a site that catalogs everything that gets deleted
from Wikipedia_

That sounds like something pg suggested.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=%2223.+More+open+alternatives...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%2223.+More+open+alternatives+to+Wikipedia.%22)

 _23\. More open alternatives to Wikipedia. Deletionists rule Wikipedia.
Ironically, they’re constrained by print-era thinking. What harm does it do if
an online reference has a long tail of articles that are only interesting to a
few people, so long as everyone can still find whatever they’re looking for?
There is room to do to Wikipedia what Wikipedia did to Britannica._

~~~
RobGR
I think a general class of good startup ideas are archivers of removed
content. There is a project at MIT that archives videos removed from YouTube,
there are people who would pay to have access to that. A similar class is
adding search to sites that have crappy search ability.

